# DNP rash



## Picofuz

Hey fellaz! I started this as a new post so that it would be more noticable. Yesterday I took 400mgs around 5PM, today in the morning I got a horrible rash. Took a tablet of zodac, however I will definitly go to hospital. Do you think that if I say I am on antibiotics and ate sushi and got the DNP rash, it will work? Also, what then? Should I take like 3-4 day break and continue on 400? It is wierd as it is already my 10th day on DNP and I just got the rash. Also I noticed that my body is very warm, could be that rash caused by overheating? 

Including a photo of the rash.
http://postimg.org/image/c850kfath/


----------



## Iron1

Paging MM.


----------



## AlphaD

Your screwed. Go buy 6 gallons of milk.....and pour over you until MM chimes in.....


----------



## Picofuz

Iron1 said:


> Paging MM.



What?  do not understand what you mean. You know everything was ok until today.


----------



## Iron1

Picofuz said:


> What?  do not understand what you mean. You know everything was ok until today.



MM is a member here who battled a DNP rash similar to yours but arguably worse.
He somehow managed to clear it up so I wanted to draw his attention to this thread.

I've never experienced the rash first hand.


----------



## Picofuz

Iron1 said:


> MM is a member here who battled a DNP rash similar to yours but arguably worse.
> He somehow managed to clear it up so I wanted to draw his attention to this thread.
> 
> I've never experienced the rash first hand.



Oh ok! Nevertheless I am going to go to the hospital and tell them that I got the rash after eating sushi or something.


----------



## Iron1

You could even say you tried a new laundry detergent and you got a nasty rash.


----------



## AlphaD

Or you could say you went out for a night on the town with Lei and his ladyboy friends....thats what i always use for any ailment.


----------



## Picofuz

Iron1 said:


> You could even say you tried a new laundry detergent and you got a nasty rash.


 
Good idea!


----------



## Picofuz

Ok guys so! I went to the hospital, told the doctor that I wore a t-shirt washed in some new laundry detergent. The doctor was literally like "Yeap, shit like that happens". He gave me DITHIANIDE, antihistamine. So what now? Should I take that antihistamine together with DNP or cut DNP out?


----------



## DNP-DAWG

*Shit*

Dude that looks really serious. Get that DNP rash checked out. I had a bit milder rash. But that was because i slept in one of those tight spandex-ish t-shirts after coming home from a sweaty workout.
Ur rash looks like as if u slept in some real tight and rough woolen sweat shirt kinda stuff.


----------



## Picofuz

I basicly slept under pretty thick bedding, also I still feel bit hot, so what now?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Stop taking the DNP until your rash clears up, you can have another go if you wish a few weeks later.
The rash is an allergic reaction to the dnp that should be treated with an anti-histamine - I'm not familiar with the one your doctor prescribed but I'm sure it wil do the job just fine. 

IMO, it would be idiotic for you to continue the dnp knowing that your body isn't reacting well to it - take a break and come back later when you MAY not have the same issue.


----------



## Picofuz

Yeah, had the same thoughts. I actually did some research and found out that Benadryl is forbiden in my country, but that antihistamine is a little bit similar. Also the doctor said it is nothing serious, however, I still feel like I am overheating. I have recently read an article that ruah can show up when your bosy temperature is too damn high. We will see. I have already planned some fun in the snow for tonight to actually try and lover my body temperature, and if the rash goes away with the heat, i will maybe continue and finish up the cycle. All depends on the rash.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Picofuz said:


> Yeah, had the same thoughts. I actually did some research and found out that Benadryl is forbiden in my country, but that antihistamine is a little bit similar. Also the doctor said it is nothing serious, however, I still feel like I am overheating. I have recently read an article that ruah can show up when your bosy temperature is too damn high. We will see. I have already planned some fun in the snow for tonight to actually try and lover my body temperature, and if the rash goes away with the heat, i will maybe continue and finish up the cycle. All depends on the rash.



Rash has nothing to do with the temperature increase, otherwise it wouldn't be treatable with a anti-histamine.

Its an allergic reaction that can occur even after 1 cap, as I said before - the smart thing to do is to stop the cycle and wait for the rash to clear up before trying again in a few weeks.


----------



## Picofuz

MrRippedZilla said:


> Rash has nothing to do with the temperature increase, otherwise it wouldn't be treatable with a anti-histamine.
> 
> Its an allergic reaction that can occur even after 1 cap, as I said before - the smart thing to do is to stop the cycle and wait for the rash to clear up before trying again in a few weeks.



Yes, will do! Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Maintenance Man

Ok guys sorry it took me so long to see this but Im on it. Bruh i had thr exact same thing you have but incredibly worse. I started to see it about 7 days in and stopped taking DNP on the 8th day.

Id advise you to stop taking the DNP if you haven't already. You will need a strong corticosteroid such as prednisone. I had a 9 day taper with that stuff and it took a good 2 months to completely go away. Its no joke. Doesn't matter what you tell the dr. Make up anything, it doesn't matter. But get some corticosteroids. You might be past the help of antihistamines.

Whats crazy is that Ive taken it again since then and havent broken out since.


----------



## Maintenance Man

That is what mine looked like before I went to the dr. It ended up covering my entire body solid red. Even my face and head. Dont play around dude. Go to the Dr


----------



## Iron1

Augh, itchy ass!

Thanks for chiming in MM.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Iron1 said:


> Augh, itchy ass!
> 
> Thanks for chiming in MM.



Itchy like a mofo bruh!!!


----------



## Picofuz

So quick update! Throughout the night, I went completly red. All parts of my body are covered with red shit. Something similar to what you posted MM. Are corticosteroide creama only for sale with prescription? Also the doctor yesterday advised me to take atleast three cold showers a day.


----------



## Picofuz

Todays update http://postimg.org/image/dku5pmxhl/


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hopefully you stopped the DNP. You will need something like prednisone most likely. May need a script but I don't know your country's laws. 

Dnp isn't for you. Instead of spending money on dnp in the future hire someone to do your diet for you


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Maintenance Man said:


> That is what mine looked like before I went to the dr. It ended up covering my entire body solid red. Even my face and head. Dont play around dude. Go to the Dr



ahhhhhhh that sucks


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

DNP-DAWG said:


> Dude that looks really serious. Get that rash checked out. I had a bit milder rash. But that was because i slept in one of those tight spandex-ish t-shirts after coming home from a sweaty workout.
> Ur rash looks like as if u slept in some real tight and rough woolen sweat shirt kinda stuff.



gross dude haha


----------



## Picofuz

So! I went to my doctor today and she said that everything is okay, she basicly told me that Dithadien which I received yesterday was enough for the rash to be gone. She claimed that it is somehow one of the stronges antihistamines available on our market, so everything should be ok. Also I have noticed that rash that I had on my neck is kindof dead. Drinking a lot of black tea and having cold ass showers!


----------

